# ?? best goat breeds for soap making??



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

ive been searching all over and am wondering what exact goat type would make best goat milk soap ??? ----im guessing thered be several parts to the question ----- 1) what goats produce more milk /compared to their feed needs??? ----2) is there any goat that's milk actually makes better soap , due to a difference in their milk ??? ----3) the goats ability to be handled easily and their survivability ??? ----4) the usual price of the goat you like ballparked ????-----5) and of coarse theres the unknown factor I haven't thought about , soo feel free to add in any other perticulars you think of thatd be helpful related too why your (preferred) goats might be better ????


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

I had an afterthought that maybe this would get more responces in the goats section than the soap section ---soo feel free to move it there ow lords of the forum


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Any goats milk is fine for soapmaking...varying degrees of cream etc only make a difference in cheese making


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

thnx


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shazza said:


> Any goats milk is fine for soapmaking...varying degrees of cream etc only make a difference in cheese making


That would be a matter of opinion. I prefer Jersey or Guernsey cow milk over any goat milk for soap making because of the higher cream content of those breeds. Yes, it does make a difference in my soap recipe.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Standards will produce a lot more than minis. 

Saanens and LaManchas are generally considered to be the most docile, but it really depends on the goat. I personally love my Alpines. 

I would go with registered. You can ask the breeder about how much they will produce. 

If you are new to goats, be sure to get a least two. Goats are herd animals and don't do well alone. 

Price depends on your area and the age of the goat. A registered milker will sell for between $250 and $650 where I live. Doelings $200 to $450.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I am making gm soap currently from Saanen and Alpines and find it no different to Toggie milk. Ive never made soap from cows milk but understand it is much creamier and much higher fat than goats milk.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

You won't see much difference between sannens, toggenburgs and alpines, or oberhaslis for that matter. Lamanchas and nubians will make a difference, as their butterfat is higher. Nigerian dwarfs are supposed to have high butterfat too, but it takes more of them and you have a team of leprechauns to gett up under them and milk them with their wee little leprechaun hands.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LOLOLOL Thanks for the giggle this morning, barnbilder. Team of leprechauns ... LOL


----------

